

Naked Password – Fun Way To Improve Security On Passwords - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/jquery/naked-password-fun-way-to-improve-security-on-passwords/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted from the original 3 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2262693>

Many comments there.

Isn't this submission just blog spam? I fail to see what extra value this
brings. From the guidelines:

    
    
        In Submissions
        ...
        Please submit the original source. If a blog post
        reports on something they found on another site,
        submit the latter. 
    

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

